# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΠΡΟΣΟΜΟΙΩΣΗΣ

## pliktras

γεια σε ολους....θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν υπαρχει προγραμμα ...που οταν βλεπεις ενα κυκλωμα στο χαρτι  να το κανεις πρωτα στο πισι ...δηλαδη να συνδεεις διοδους τρανζιστορ  φετ κ.α και να βλεπεις και με παλμογραφο ...αλλα ολα αυτα χωρις να εχεις ολα αυτα τα οργανα που κοστιζουν πολλα....πχ σου δινουν ενα κυκλωμα με λεντ και θελεις να το φτιαξεις με τα πολυμετρα του τον παλμογραφο την πηγη...υπαρχει κατι στο πισι ..σαν προσομοιωση ?...ευχαριστω

----------


## dj_mike

καλημερα. Υπαρχουν αρκετα τετοια προγραμματα που θελεις οπως το spice τo multisim τo proteus κτλ.Εγω προσωπικα χρησιμοποιω παρα πολυ το multisim v10. Εχει αρκετα τα οποια μπορεις να κανεις προσομοιωση πολλα οργανα για τις μετρησεις σου αρκετα ευκολο σε χρηση (μεσα σε 1 μηνα πιστευω θα το μαθεις απο μονος  να το χειριζεσαι πολυ καλα).Εκτος αυτου μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις ακομι και για σχεδιαση κυκλωματων, μπορεις να κανεις πλακετα και να την δεις τρισδιαστατα. Γενικα εχει παρα πολλά. Νομιζω μπορεις να το κατεβασεις απο την εταιρια σε demo ελευθερα και να το δοκιμασεις.  :Wink:  www.electronicsworkbench.com

----------


## edgar

Spice (Orcad) και Electronics Workbench (National Instruments) ειναι για μενα απο τα κορυφαια του χωρου.

edit:με προλαβε ο μιχαλης :Smile: 

δες και το http://www.electronics-lab.com/downloads/schematic/013/

----------


## her

Αν κατάλαβα καλά θέλεις ένα απλό πρόγραμμα προσομοίωσης. Όλα αυτά έχουν και πολυμετρα και παλμογράφους και άλλα δεκάδες όργανα.
Πολύ καλό πρόγραμμα είναι multisim – (το παλιό electronics workbenche) , Tina , pspice και αρκετά ακόμα.

edit: Με προλάβατε και οι δυο σας.

----------


## pliktras

σας ευχαριστω ολους πολυ ...να ειστε καλα

----------


## sakis-st

Ρίξε και μια ματιά στο Proteus 
http://www.labcenter.co.uk/index.cfm

----------


## fotinio

ρε παιδια εγω το tina απο που μπορω να το κατεβασω σπασμενο?η αν ξερει κανεις κανενα κλειδι για την εκδοση 9.3 γιατι την κατεβασα αλλα το κλειδι ειναι κλειδωμενο και θελει εναν κωδικο και μου δινει το λινκ αλλα ειναι νεκρο.Ψαχνω ενα προγραμμα γενικα που να μπορω να κανω ενα κυκλωμα και να το κανω ενα τεστ για να δω ποσο καλα θα δουλεψει.Το multisim θα κανει δουλεια η το spice?

----------


## agis68

1. Από κανόνες του φόρουμ διαβάσαμε καθόλου ή απλά πατάμε κατα την εγγραφή ένα "Αποδοχή" και μετά όποιον πάρει ο χάρος?
2. Κάποια πράγματα στη ζωή αξίζει να τα αγοράσεις αλλιώς τα προσπερνάς. 

καλή συνέχεια...

----------


## dog80

Κανείς δέν ανέφερε το LTSpice!

http://ltspice.linear-tech.com/software/LTspiceIV.exe

Τζαμπέ, ελαφρύ και έχει πολύ ενεργή κοινότητα στο yahoo groups οπου πρακτικά μπορείς να βρείς μοντέλα οποιουδήποτε ολοκληρωμένου θέλεις.

----------


## SProg

Αναλογως τι ειδους κυκλωματα θελεις να προσομειωνεις.


_Ηλεκτρονικα:_

*Multisim 13.0
LTSpice



*Ισχυος:

*PSIM* (προγραμματάρα !)

----------


## draco1

> ρε παιδια εγω το tina απο που μπορω να το κατεβασω σπασμενο?η αν ξερει κανεις κανενα κλειδι για την εκδοση 9.3 γιατι την κατεβασα αλλα το κλειδι ειναι κλειδωμενο και θελει εναν κωδικο και μου δινει το λινκ αλλα ειναι νεκρο.Ψαχνω ενα προγραμμα γενικα που να μπορω να κανω ενα κυκλωμα και να το κανω ενα τεστ για να δω ποσο καλα θα δουλεψει.Το multisim θα κανει δουλεια η το spice?



Από *εδώ* μπορείς να κατεβάσεις  μια στάνταρ εκδοσή του TINA  που προσφέρει η Texas Instruments με δικά της υλικά αλλά μπορείς να το εμπλουτίσεις με λίγη προσπάθεια,  δεν είναι σπασμένο ούτε παράνομο,   απλά το προσφέρει για κατέβασμα ίσως για να προωθήσει τα υλικά της

----------


## fotinio

Να σαι καλα ρε Ελαντε με εφτιαξες αδερφε

----------


## lefterpitsi

Για προσομοίωση avr μικροελεγκτών, εκτός απο το proteus υπάρχει κάτι άλλο?

----------


## draco1

Από την σελίδα της texas instrument το *tina* δωρεάν, κάνεις πρώτα δωρεάν λογαριασμό και σου στέλνουν το λινκ στο e-mail σου

----------


## lefterpitsi

> Από την σελίδα της texas instrument το *tina* δωρεάν, κάνεις πρώτα δωρεάν λογαριασμό και σου στέλνουν το λινκ στο e-mail σου



Μόλις το κατέβασα, αλλά δεν έχει στα εξαρτήματα μικροελεγκτές για να τους φορτώσεις και κώδικα. 'Η κάνω κάτι λάθος?

----------


## SProg

Εγω το Proteus εχω δουλεψει πιο παλια.Δεν σου αρεσε σαν προγραμμα και ψαχνεις αλλο ή κατι διαφορετικο;

----------


## draco1

> Μόλις το κατέβασα, αλλά δεν έχει στα εξαρτήματα μικροελεγκτές για να τους φορτώσεις και κώδικα. 'Η κάνω κάτι λάθος?



όχι δεν έχει , ίσως  πρεπει να ψάξεις στο νετ να βρεις βιβλιοθήκες για μικροελεγκτες για το tina,  δες στα επίσημα σιτε των μικροελεγκτων που θέλεις να προσομοιώσεις μηπως εκεί βρεις βιβλιοθήκες

----------


## picdev

το add on του eagle με το lt spice το εχει δοκιμάσει κανείς ?

----------

